# كتاب باللغة العربية لشرح مبسط عن المخارط وانواعها



## eng.m.mohsen (4 مارس 2010)

كتاب باللغة العربية لشرح مبسط عن المخارط وانواعها وكذلك الفرايز والمقاشط والمثاقب
 
 
 
​
*وان شاء الله تستفيدوا منه*



*التحميل من هذا اللينك* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/11915182.../__online.html

​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (4 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/119151822/f38798b8/__online.html


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل0000الرجاء التأكد منه


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## alaa-nashawi (28 مارس 2010)

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

بما أن الرابط تالف فهذا يتكرر كثيرآ
لكن انى أحيك على شعارك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## mayk (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يل أخى ..............................ملحوظة كتاب ميكانيكا عامة 2 لم يفتح ...........ازاى افتحة


----------

